# fraternal greetings from california



## blackbeard (Dec 5, 2010)

i am the incoming senior deacon of humboldt lodge #79 in eureka, ca.  i was referred here by a brother in texas that i know from several other masonic sites.  i am a goldsmith, was a tattoo artist and body piercer for 10 years before that, and have been master mason living on the beautiful north coast of california for about 4 years.  i grew up in georgia and florida, but managed to escape in 2003.  i have 2 kids, ages 14 and 7.  i spend way too much time online and watching tv, love cheap beer and bbq, and seem to always get involved with crazy women.  that's me in a nutshell.  glad to be a new member here and looking forward to learning from the forums. :thumbup:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 5, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> i am the incoming senior deacon of humboldt lodge #79 in eureka, ca.  i was referred here by a brother in texas that i know from several other masonic sites.  i am a goldsmith, was a tattoo artist and body piercer for 10 years before that, and have been master mason living on the beautiful north coast of california for about 4 years.  i grew up in georgia and florida, but managed to escape in 2003.  i have 2 kids, ages 14 and 7.  i spend way too much time online and watching tv, love cheap beer and bbq, and seem to always get involved with crazy women.  that's me in a nutshell.  glad to be a new member here and looking forward to learning from the forums. :thumbup:



It is wonderful to have you here with us Brother Kevin!! I hope that you enjoy the fellowship and knowlege that you will find here at Masons of Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forums my brother. I too am a California native Oakland to be exact.


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome from Austin, TX.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the site Bro. Kevin!


----------



## mark! (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 7, 2010)

Greetings from Houston


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome brother, very glad to have you with us.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 13, 2010)

Yo!  Blackbeard!  Pace yourself brother!  Here's a big _keep it real_ from the northwest side of Houston.  I didn't escape any place, I just crossed the Sabine River from Louisiana to make a living.  Then I found other Cajuns doing the same thing over here in the western parishes. 

God bless ... jwhoff


----------

